# Halo 3: ODST



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2009)

Anyone interested in this? Must admit I haven't really played much H3 since getting it, played about an hour of the single player and a few hours online then got Modern Warfare and haven't touched it since...

The idea of H3 co op play sounds fun though. 



> *Halo® 3: ODST* returns players to familiar ground on a vital, top-secret mission. The gripping story, cooperative campaign and new multiplayer content will have _Halo_ fans "Preparing to Drop" in Fall 2009. Originally titled _Halo 3: Recon_, the new game brings the perspective of new characters to the Human-Covenant struggle, as it explores the ODST, or Orbital Drop Shock Troopers.
> 
> 
> *ODSTs:* Follow the story of the legendary ODSTs or Orbital Drop Shock Troopers as they drop into the ruined city of New Mombasa, looking for clues behind the Covenant's catastrophic attack on the city.
> ...


----------



## bmd (Mar 30, 2009)

It looks quite interesting doesn't it. I like the fact that Master Chief isn't dominating it, so hopefully they'll have to come up with a relatively different game. 

But then this will probably be more squad type stuff, so maybe not.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 30, 2009)

So far the hints are that it'll be a more cautious, stealthy sort of game - made neccesary by the fact you're not a 7 foot cyborg with energy shields, but a squishy human instead.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 30, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> It looks quite interesting doesn't it. I like the fact that Master Chief isn't dominating it, so hopefully they'll have to come up with a relatively different game.
> 
> But then this will probably be more squad type stuff, so maybe not.





Crispy said:


> So far the hints are that it'll be a more cautious, stealthy sort of game - made neccesary by the fact you're not a 7 foot cyborg with energy shields, but a squishy human instead.



Yep and yep. It was originally called Halo 3: Recon (which is a better name imo). I hope it's quite co op orientated, and more tactical than straight out fragfest gameplay.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 7, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> ...The idea of H3 co op play sounds fun though.



There's co-op in Halo 3 as it is, it's a right laugh!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2009)

Never played it. Am up for a co op game sometime though!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 3, 2009)

Got this pre-ordered 

Been playing Halo 3 again, story and multiplayer mode. It's my most played 360 game, it's just superb. Getting excited about ODST now


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 3, 2009)

Tempted to pre order as well given it's going at pretty decent prices (27 quid or so)...


----------



## Grandma Death (Sep 15, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Been playing Halo 3 again, story and multiplayer mode. It's my most played 360 game, it's just superb. :



Agreed. The Halo series Ive played more than any other game. I'm currently playing Halo 3 on legendary...its hard going!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 15, 2009)

Played H3 though to the end, it was good better than two but still not as good as one...


----------



## TopCat (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't get Halo 3 at all. Too bleak, boring and no fun.


----------



## Boycey (Sep 16, 2009)

not sure what to make of this- my favourite bits in all the halo games were the vehicle bits, hornets and scorpions in particular... hopefully there will be some new weaponry/interesting twists on the vehicle thing...


----------



## The Groke (Sep 16, 2009)

I was just about to create a new thread entitled "Halo 3: ODSTZZzzzzzzzz" having spent the last hour playing it.


Never one to completely close my mind off to stuff, I thought I would give a Halo game just one more time to see if I could understand what all the fuss was about.

Fuck me what a load of dull tripe.

Utterly charmless generic sci-fi FPS, with bizarrely unsatisfying shooting mechanics (might as well be shooting CGI cardboard cut-outs), Aliens with ridiculous comedy voices and dialogue, wooden, clunky cut-scenes and lifeless, uninspiring environments.


The fact that you are awarded an achievement for opening the map screen just about sums up the game and the mentality of those who would enjoy it.


And before you all start bleating about the multiplayer aspect; CoDMW, TF2, Counterstrike, L4D and newcomer Section 8 piss all over it in that arena and those are just off the top of my head.

Dogcock.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 16, 2009)

From all accounts I've read Section 8 sucks arse.


----------



## The Groke (Sep 16, 2009)

revol68 said:


> From all accounts I've read Section 8 sucks arse.




I played it. It was better than Halo. Point stands.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 16, 2009)

The Groke said:


> I played it. It was better than Halo. Point stands.



I actually really liked Halo 3, more so than I thought I would.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 16, 2009)

Reading the Edge interviews has made me want this more and more!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 21, 2009)

For the first time ever I'm going to a midnight opening to pick this up tonight. Got a day off tomorrow and I'm going to a mate's house to pull an all nighter 

If anyone has it and is going to be on after midnight then send a friend request to me 'chrisbravotown'

Beer, red bull, pizza, covenant-crushing...bring it on!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 21, 2009)

Edge gave it 9/10, that pretty much means this will be bought once the box gets fixed.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bought it today , have to say it's pretty good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah decided to get it once the box comes back...


----------



## The Groke (Sep 22, 2009)

So...so...dull.


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 22, 2009)

I like the bleakness in Halo, it's part of the appeal. Particularly the snowy bits...


----------



## The Groke (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh it is Ok looking, but like I said above, there is something so disconnected and uninvolved about the feel of the combat.

It lacks any kind of visceral and satisfying edge and those stupid comedy fraggle-things get on my tits something fierce.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 22, 2009)

I like them


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 22, 2009)

I love killing precisely because they are so annoying.


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 22, 2009)

The thing about Halo, particularly the latter two is that it has a nice balance between open spaces and confined ones, solo battles and big drop-ship entries into impressive backdrops. So if you mostly play single-player mode it doesn't become too monotonous being either all creeping around maze-like stuff or all team-based pitched battles. And there's a good variety of colour as well, from snowy white stuff to night-time zombie-slaying. Plus a nice balance of footpatrol versus tanks/flying stuff and shit. Even Bioshock, which admittedly looked pretty cool was a bit overwhelmed by the design I think, and that meant that in a simpler sense it was kind of a bit more samey.

Never found the combat too uninvolved, but then if you have a head full of k most of the time maybe you're not qualified to judge that lol. There was definitely stuff wrong with it - Halo 2 had some absolutely wicked bits, like the moving platform over the lake to the alien structure, and then the underwater-lift things, but there was a section of very similar alien structures all in a row that were a bit monotonous and you could end up going the wrong way entirely. My main criticism of Halo 3 was that the difficulty was quite lumpy, so I only got to play it on the third difficulty level, 'cos in the hardest one some bits were just totally bloody impossible.


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 22, 2009)

Basically my whinge is that nearly everything like this these days is aimed at the multiplayer thing, which means if you don't do multiplayer then they are all fundamentally a bit shit.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2009)

The single player campaign of ODST is fucking excellent, you should try it. Great storytelling so far...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 22, 2009)

If it's at least as good as H3 I reckon it'll be worth getting...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm suprised that I really like how 'different' it plays. Subtle and effective.

The Bladerunner-esque vibe of New Mombassa at night and the music is perfect.


----------



## Fruitloop (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool. Will get it, I've been pretty disappointed with everything since Mirror's Edge, which was kind of in a bit of a genre of its own.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 24, 2009)

Dissapointed with the single player , completed it in 5 hours flat  . Multiplayer is excellent though , especially Firefight.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 25, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> Dissapointed with the single player , completed it in 5 hours flat  . Multiplayer is excellent though , especially Firefight.



If it only took you 5 hours you should try playing it on Heroic or Legendary, presuming you didn't.

I'm about three hours in and I think it's superb.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 25, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> If it only took you 5 hours you should try playing it on Heroic or Legendary, presuming you didn't.
> 
> I'm about three hours in and I think it's superb.



I was playing it on Heroic  .

Ahh well , not long until CoD MW2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 25, 2009)

Thing is MW wasn't much longer than 5 hours play so I'm not that bothered tbh...


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 25, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Thing is MW wasn't much longer than 5 hours play so I'm not that bothered tbh...



But MW was really meant to be played online , which is why I'm still playing it 2 years later on Xbox Live


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 25, 2009)

Callum91 said:


> But MW was really meant to be played online , which is why I'm still playing it 2 years later on Xbox Live



I still play Haalo 3 online, nearly 3 years later


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 29, 2009)

Just finished ODST, 10/10 from me. I love the combat in Halo, and this was the best yet (no Flood!)

Now to get stuck into Firefight and Halo Mythic multiplayer goodness. Woo!


----------



## revol68 (Sep 30, 2009)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just finished ODST, 10/10 from me. I love the combat in Halo, and this was the best yet (no Flood!)
> 
> Now to get stuck into Firefight and Halo Mythic multiplayer goodness. Woo!



No Flood, really?

Sounds good, the flood were such a cheap ass pile of game bulking shit.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice! I never liked the flood, they just felt like a cheap plot device at times...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 30, 2009)

No Flood thank god. No Elites either (following on from the storyline of Halo 2). A shitload of great battles with Brutes, Grunts, and Jackals though. I played it on Heroic and it was much easier than Halo 3 on the same difficulty level, wish I'd gone straight in to Legendary. 

I hope _Halo Reach_ has loads of Spartans fighting Elites, and no Flood!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2009)

Right the box arrived back today and ODST has been ordered! Looking forward to killing the covenant again.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 9, 2009)

Woohoo just got home and found ODST waiting for me!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2009)

Playing it slowly but so far liking this. Quite different gameplay to Halo, very nice atmosphere and skulking about (waypoint stealth FTW!) and love the way the story I'd unfolding...


----------

